# Crawl Space Moisture



## dehum_anon (Nov 10, 2016)

I am sealing my crawl space and putting down a vapor barrier but was also going to put in a dehumidifier. I was looking at a unit by Seaira Global and wanted to know what you guys thought. I searched but didn't see anything about it.

Do you guys have any thoughts on this unit:
https://www.seairaglobal.com/products/watchdog-550.php

The crawl space is about 7,000 cubic ft. Not very big.


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 10, 2016)

Are you making your crawlspace conditioned and closing all the vents to the outdoors and insulating the exterior walls?  If you leave the vents open and put in a dehumidifier you're going to try to dehumidify your neighborhood.  Here in NC, I know that is impossible.

Do some research on a conditioned crawlspace.  It is a good idea but needs to be done correctly or you can cause more problems.   Covering the floor is always a good idea.


----------

